# Fish jumping and open topped tanks



## fish.com1 (1 Apr 2009)

Hi,

I've been searching for threads on fish jumping and open topped tanks. I've found a lot of people saying it depends on the fish species, and water quality. Assuming water quality is good should i be able to keep rummy nose tetras in an open topped tank? I've read that they are mid dwelling fish. Has anyone ever had rummynose tetras jump before?

Thanks.


----------



## Fred Dulley (1 Apr 2009)

I've seen that oldwhitewood has kept Rummy nose Tetra with success in an open-top tank.
I'd give it a go.
I see Rummy nose Tetras usually shoaling in the lower quartile of tanks.


----------



## StevenA (1 Apr 2009)

I've had Rummy nose Tetra's in my open top tank for about 7 weeks now with no issue's, although one of my Cherry Barbs was found dead on the living room floor


----------



## Ejack (6 Apr 2009)

I was feeding my rummy nose this evening, and during the fight for food amongst the others one jumped out   

I couldn't beleive it. I've heard of it happen to other people before but never witnessed it myself. Fortunatley I was quick enough and managed to pick him up and put him back in. 

TBH, he's a lucky fish, had my cat, Sheba, been around he would have had him in a sec. 

So in answer to your question, yes they can jump out. I think I know why, could be that I feed my fish flake so he's had to reach the surface to grab a bit and ends up breaching the water. Looks like I'm going to have to get some different food that sinks fast to prevent that from happening again.


----------



## YzemaN (7 Apr 2009)

Ejack said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm going to have to get some different food that sinks fast to prevent that from happening again.


Try this guy: TA-Aquaculture
The Red Crumb is very good. Some of my fish stopped eating the flakes and bloodworms, but this stuff got them going again.

Btw: I never had a problem with my Rummy noses jumping out of the tank, but I do have a 2"-3" plastic rim and it might be too high for them, but I did find one of my denisonii barbs on the floor after a short weekend get-away. Needless to say the tank is no longer open topped...


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Apr 2009)

Another factor is that many people fill their open topped tanks up too high and the fish basically 'swim' out.  I leave a good inch or more at the top of mine.  usually about 2 inches and then fill it up to an inch for photos.

However I have found 4 rock hard rasboras behind my tank since I got them a month ago and yesterday I noticed that when my 2 and 3 year olds were charging around pretty close to the tank that a couple 'flew' through the air for a second before splashing back in.  They must've got scared by the constant movement and bang bang bang of stamping on the laminate.

Needless to say the kids are now warned to stay away from the tank now 

They are frenetic when feeding and sinking crumb doesn't get a chance to sink before it has rasboras feeding like piranhas on it.  They don't leave the water during the feeding though.

AC


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2009)

I have had my amano shrimp jump out of the tank due to high levels of CO2!!


----------



## fish.com1 (8 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the replies, i'll leave the water level down a bit and feed them tetra prima


----------



## fourmations (22 May 2009)

fwiw, i have had 24 rasbora hengelis for a few months
and only one has jumped and they are quite high up in the water

rgds

4


----------

